# Business Visitor Extension???



## ccandy222 (Aug 12, 2011)

I have to leave and enter the UK frequently for business, and I have a 6 month BUSINESS VISITOR visa sticker in my passport.

I want to extend it. Anyone done this before?

I known I don't technically need the Business Visitor Visa as an American but it has saved me a lot of hassle at the border.

Can I apply from the UK or do I need to apply from the US?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

ccandy222 said:


> I have to leave and enter the UK frequently for business, and I have a 6 month BUSINESS VISITOR visa sticker in my passport.
> 
> I want to extend it. Anyone done this before?
> 
> ...


You cannot extend your business visitor visa. You have to leave UK, apply in US and re-enter, or just come back on US-style visa-waiver. While general visitors aren't supposed to stay longer than 6 months in 12 months, for a business visitor with a compelling reason, you may be allowed in for once. But if you try to do this regularly, the usual response is that if you need to be in UK for longer than 6 months in a year, you should obtain another long-stay visa, such as business or Tier 2 general, as they may suspect you are doing things in UK not allowed by a visitor, such as working or running a business.

Why do you need to extend your stay in UK, and what will you be doing?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Joppa said:


> You cannot extend your business visitor visa. You have to leave UK, apply in US and re-enter, or just come back on US-style visa-waiver.


This doesn't appear to be correct.

According to the UKBA website:

*You must be in the UK to apply, and you must apply at least 4 weeks before your permission to stay in the UK ends.*

Here is a link to the UKBA website regarding extending a business visitor's visa:

UK Border Agency | Can you extend your stay as a business visitor?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

nyclon said:


> This doesn't appear to be correct.
> 
> According to the UKBA website:
> 
> ...


If you read the regulation carefully, it says:

_If we give you permission to enter for* less than 6* (or 12) *months*, and you later want to extend your stay to the maximum of 6 (or 12) months in total, you must apply for an extension - see below._

As the OP has already got the maximum 6 months, it cannot be extended. 12 months is for academic visitor.


----------



## ccandy222 (Aug 12, 2011)

I haven't been in the UK longer than 6 weeks at any one go but it seems that having the visa to leave and re-enter saves a lot of hassle at the border. 

I'll have entered about 6 times within a year when my business visitory visa expires.

I run a US business with headquarters in the UK, so I've been in the UK for meetings, contracts signings etc.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

ccandy222 said:


> I haven't been in the UK longer than 6 weeks at any one go but it seems that having the visa to leave and re-enter saves a lot of hassle at the border.
> 
> I'll have entered about 6 times within a year when my business visitory visa expires.
> 
> I run a US business with headquarters in the UK, so I've been in the UK for meetings, contracts signings etc.


You cannot renew your business visitor visa in UK, but have to do so once you return to US. They can give you a visa valid longer than 6 months, such as a year or more at their discretion, but you cannot stay in UK longer than 6 months any one time.


----------



## ccandy222 (Aug 12, 2011)

This is VERY helpful! Thank you!

Has anyone actually done this?

:clap2:



nyclon said:


> This doesn't appear to be correct.
> 
> According to the UKBA website:
> 
> ...


----------



## ccandy222 (Aug 12, 2011)

Does anyone have experience applying for a new Buisness Visa after the existing one has expired? 
I would be applyin from the US.

I'm also considering replacing my Passport due to water damage. Not sure if that makes a difference but my Business VISA expires in Feb and I would be apply for a new buiness VISA with my new passport a few weeks before the exisiting UK Business VISA expires.


----------

